
Remembering Anthony Bourdain as Only His Fixers Could - devy
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/08/remembering-anthony-bourdain-as-only-his-fixers-could
======
js2
> He was also utterly authentic in his own responses. “Tony didn’t do fake,”
> Zentoh says. “He really would eat what was on the plate, drink what was in
> the glass.” He would try anything, but if he didn’t like, say, a bite of
> dried sea-cucumber liver that elicited an “I don’t need to try that again,”
> he wouldn’t pretend otherwise.

For the rest of my life, I'll remember Anthony Bourdain every time I see a
Waffle House:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bct8stbZafI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bct8stbZafI)

Brock: "You don't come here expecting the French Laundry. You come here
expecting something amazing."

Bourdain: "This is better than the French Laundry."

